# rad.msn.com ???



## cementkite (Feb 13, 2005)

This blank IE page opens whenever I open my windows media player. Anyone know what it is, and how to get rid of it??


----------



## cementkite (Feb 13, 2005)

This blank IE page opens whenever I open my windows media player. Anyone know what it is, and how to get rid of it??


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Try Spywareblaster, it adds a ton of advertising sites to the IE Restricted zone.

www.javacoolsoftware.com

You may need these two downloads if running an older operating system (win9x)>> If Spywareblaster will not run, produces a message about "missing files" or VBRuntimes, you need those two downloads....

http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/downloadfaq.html

That URL you keep seeing the blank page from is a well known adserver. Probably, you have a popup blocking software that keeps the content from showing so it's blank. Spywareblaster will help with this sort of thing.


----------



## Topazz (Sep 16, 2000)

It looks like that is the location MSN Messenger downloads its adverts from but why it opens an IE page when you open Media Player I am not sure. 
Check Media Player's options to see if there is something making it connect to the internet. Make sure none of the boxes are checked under the privacy tab.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I have merged your threads together. Please do not start a new thread for the same problem, rather continue replying in this one until the issue is resolved.


----------

